

GM crops found causing cancer in rats - 1gor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19654825

======
JumpCrisscross
After reviewing the study [1] and some informative comments [2][3], I'm
putting this into the urgently interesting but not yet substantive bucket.
Serious statistical problems with having only 20 control rats out of 200 in a
line that has not only a strong tendency to develop tumours but a high
variance in expressing that tendency make the results, which were spread
across ten micro-studies, difficult to interpret.

I agree, however, with Dr. Antoniou's (Kings College, London) statement [3]:
"At the very least, what this study highlights is: firstly, the need to test
all GM crops in two-year, lifelong studies; and, secondly, when looking at
testing the toxicity of herbicides/pesticides, we need to test the full
agricultural formulation and not just the active ingredient."

[1]
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278691512...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278691512005637)
[2]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/5db0b344-024b-11e2-b41f-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/5db0b344-024b-11e2-b41f-00144feabdc0.html#axzz26tJrjGeO)
[3] <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19654825>

P.S. Article's title is "French GM-fed rat study triggers furore" and not "GM
crops found causing cancer in rats" as presented.

